# Netzwerkverbindung aber kein Internet



## Scriptor (26. Juli 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe hier ein kleines Problem das mich schon ein weilchen beschäftigt.
Immer wieder verliere ich die Internetverbindung. Das bedeutet plötzlich steht drann Netzwerk verbunden aber kein Internet.

Konnte es schon so weit eingrenzen das ich gemerkt habe das es auf öffentliches Netzwerk steht, was scheinbar Probleme macht mit der IP zuordnung.
Auf Privat umstellen konnte ich nicht, da die Option fehlte. Beim weiteren suchen habe ich dann bemerkt das scheinbar mein Benutzer keine Admin Rechte hat.
Auch hier verstehe ich nicht was schief gelaufen ist, ist mein PC... ist auch nicht meine erste Windows Installation gewesen.
Bei meiner Freundin direkt mal geschaut (habe auch ich installiert), bei der ist die Option da usw...
Also erstmal geschaut wie ich das Admin Konto aktiviere. 
Habe hier dann über "Lokale Benutzer und Gruppen" den Hacken entfernt bei Admin Konto deaktivieren.

Bin dann so ins Admin Konto gekommen. Leider jedoch kann ich auch hier nicht auf Privates Netzwerk umstellen.

Habt Ihr noch ne Idee?

Daten:
Router: fritzbox 7490
Anschluss: Kabel über AVM Fritz Powerline


----------



## micha30111 (26. Juli 2019)

Scriptor schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe hier ein kleines Problem das mich schon ein weilchen beschäftigt.
> Immer wieder verliere ich die Internetverbindung. Das bedeutet plötzlich steht drann Netzwerk verbunden aber kein Internet.
> ...


Ich würde man versuchen das Netzwerk zurückzusetzen.

Einstellungen - Netzwerk und Internet - Status - Netzwerk zurücksetzen. Dann bestätigen und gut ist.

Oder über die Kommandozeile:

Netsh winsock reset - Enter
Netsh int IP reset - Enter
Ipconfig /release - Enter
Ipconfig /renew - Enter
Ipconfig /flushdns - Enter

Das ganze hintereinander in die Eingabeaufforderung ( idealerweise als Administrator starten).

Viele Grüße,

Micha

Gesendet von meinem HMA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Craftdor (26. Juli 2019)

Wenn du mal wieder das Netzwerk verlierst mach bitte mal windowstaste+r dann cmd auf und dann dort eingeben ipconfig /all und mach davon einen Screenshoot wenn du netzwerk hast und dann wenn du keins hast


----------



## taks (26. Juli 2019)

Scriptor schrieb:


> Anschluss: Kabel über AVM Fritz Powerline



Vermutlich verlieren die Powerlinegeräte die Verbindung und dein PC hat dann eine IP-Adresse wie: 169.254.1.XXX


----------



## Scriptor (26. Juli 2019)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.

@micha30111
Das Netzwerk zurücksetzen bringt leider nichts. Zig mal bereits gemacht aber keine Verbesserung.

@craftdor
Kann ich gerne machen sobald ich daheim bin. Musste leider gestern Abend / heute Morgen unterbrechen da die Arbeit gerufen hat.

@taks
Generell weis ich das die Dinger oft Probleme machen. Würde ich in dem Fall aber fast ausschließen da meine Freundin das gleiche DLAN hat und an der anderen Seite des Raumes sitzt.
Also Sie hat natürlich ein eigenen DLAN Stecker aber ist im selben Stromnetz usw...
Des Weiteren hängt an meinem zusätzlich der Drucker. Wenn die DLAN Dinger die komplette Netzwerverbindung verlieren würden würde doch auch der Netzwerkdrucker nicht mehr gehen. Oder nicht?


Ich bin immer noch der Meinung das es an dem öfentlichen / privaten Netzwerk liegt. Gefühlt haut es mich immer dann raus wenn ich meine Internetverbindung auslaste.
Habe nur ne 30mbit Leitung und abgebrochen ist die Verbindung als ich Steam und zig andere Dinge gestartet habe und Games geladen habe.


----------



## taks (26. Juli 2019)

Kannst ja mal versuchen vom PC deiner Freundin was zu drucken, wenn dein PC kein Internet hat


----------



## Scriptor (26. Juli 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal versuchen vom PC deiner Freundin was zu drucken, wenn dein PC kein Internet hat



Das geht ohne Probleme. Die ist selbstständig und druckt jeden Tag drauf. Auch gestern während ich kein Internet hatte.
Würde das Drucken nicht gehen würde bei mir richtig die Hütte brennen 

Ok ich korrigiere mich, Sie hat eben angerufen. Scheinbar ist es doch mein DLAN Modul das die Verbindung verliert oder nicht gescheit macht.
Meine Freundin war auch so frei und hat mir ein Bild der IPconfig geschickt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mache ich jetzt weiter? Die DLan Module sind alle upgedatet.
Scheinbar haben aber auch verschiedene andere Nutzer die gleichen Probleme wenn ich mir so die Amazon Rezesionen anschaue.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2019)

Ob das im Windows als öffentliches, Firmen- oder Privatnetwerk betrachtet wird ist für die IP-Adressierung völlig egal.
Die 169.254.0.0/16-Adressen entstehen, wenn man eine DHCP-Anfrage schickt, aber keine Antwort bekommt.
Ergo ist irgendwo zwischen PC und DHCP ein Problem. Hängen denn die Powerline an der gleichen Phase?
Wohnst du in der Nähe eines Kurzwellensenders oder Amateurfunkers?


----------



## Timerle (27. Juli 2019)

Du könntest Dir auch eine fixe IP eintragen in den Netzwerkeinstellungen unter IPv4


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2019)

Timerle schrieb:


> Du könntest Dir auch eine fixe IP eintragen in den Netzwerkeinstellungen unter IPv4



Das ändert nichts am Umstand, dass er dann auch nicht ins Internet kann.


----------



## taks (27. Juli 2019)

Das Problem ist nicht der DHCP sondern einfach, dass der Powerline-Adapter keine Verbindung mehr hat und der PC dann mit dem Adapter eine IP aushandelt.
Also ist die Frage wie der Adapter die Verbindung nicht mehr verliert.
Ist der Adapter direkt in einer Stromdose eingesteckt? Eventuell hat es noch eine andere Steckdose in der Nähe?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (27. Juli 2019)

Guten Abend,
Ich habe die gleichen Probleme wie Scriptor.
Ich besitze ein Surface (5gen).  Das Problem ist auf getreten, nach dem ich mein Handy kurz als Hotspot nutzte.
Nach ein parr Tagen wollte ich das Surface wieder daheim nutzen und ich kam nicht mehr über WLAN ins Internet.
Komischer weise funktioniert das Internet, wenn ich das Surface an die Dockingstation anschließe und es über LAN anschliese.

Andere WLAN-Netzwerke oder eine Neuaufsetzten des Gerätes hat keine Hilfe gebracht.
Ich habe soviel herausgefunden, dass es am DHCP liegen müsste.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir nun weiter helfen könnt.
Da natürlich alle möglichen lösungswege, aus dem Netz nichts gebracht haben.

MFG


----------

